# Brushes... wo rein kopieren?



## mystc (12. Februar 2006)

Hiho,

hätte ne Frage , und zwar wenn man sich Brushes downloaded , wo muss man die reinkopieren , damit man die in Photoshop benutzen kann?

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind , kann mir vllt jemand bitte noch sagen , wo man gute Brushes downloaden kann? 

Mfg mystc


----------



## Peter Klein (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Du kopierst Deine Brushes ins Photoshop Verzeichnis, und zwar unter Vorgaben/Werkzeugspitzen.

Zu Deiner 2. Frage: Du kennst Google? Ja? Dann gib einfach mal Free Photoshop Brushes ein und Dir werden nicht wenig Ergebnisse angezeigt.Ausserdem haben wir im Forum nen Link:http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/128666-links-photoshop-werkzeugspitzen-brushes.html

Schau Dich dort mal durch

gruß

Peter


----------



## hotschen (12. Februar 2006)

Tipp: Leg dir einen separaten Ordner für die Brush's an und lade sie erst bei Bedarf über den Vorgabenmanager.


----------

